# SA amplitude lines



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Haven't tried amplitude lines yet but I have one on the way. Grand slam is a popular taper but be aware that it's 3/4 over weighted. Stiffer rods will cast it well, others may be overwhelmed by it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I fish mostly SA Amplitude lines on my set ups from 6 to 12 wt. The texture on the Amplitude lines is pretty mild. Its nowhere near the sandpaper like texture of shark skin. I prefer lines that are closer to true weight so I throw Bonefish or Tarpon Technical lines. I do keep an extra 6wt rigged up with Grand Slam when the most of the casts are pretty close, like on overcast or high barometric pressure days. Grand Slam is 3/4 overweight but the taper shape doesn't make it feel like an overly heavy aggressive line. It also loads the rods really easy and makes those short casts a little more consistent. I fish mostly with my 6wts and move up to my 8wts if the wind is up or the fish are wanting bigger flies. I think the SA Redfish line is probably a better all around saltwater line. I think it is only 1/2 wt heavy. My son throws that on his 6wt and 8wt and really likes it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

tailwalk said:


> Haven't tried amplitude lines yet but I have one on the way. Grand slam is a popular taper but be aware that it's 3/4 over weighted. Stiffer rods will cast it well, others may be overwhelmed by it. Your mileage may vary.


 I am not a big fan of using over weight lines, but the Grand Slam is perfect for my old RPLX 9wt.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

The Infinity Salt is SA's basic all around all tropical salt line and an excellent one in my experience. 
It splits the difference between the Bonefish and Grand Slam lines with a longer head than either which, if you are a good caster, gives you more total weight and carry to work with.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I switched over to smooth lines a couple of years ago after being admonished for using a textured line by an excellent bonefish guide. He claimed that textured lines make too much noise in the water and spook fish. I've heard the same from other guides about sharkskin lines, specifically. We caught plenty of fish on the textured lines on that trip, so maybe he was just being a blowhard, but guides know a lot more than I do, so I tend to listen.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

The best lines hands down. Grand slam taper IMO is a great open water line, not a finesse throwing under mangroves line. Salt water taper is better designed for finesse. Textured line does not get as sticky throughout the day, and tends to shoot better. I always have stripping guards for individual fingers with me. If the line cuts through the skin just slip one of them on.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just spooled up Amplitude Grand Slam and I really like it so far. I'm casting a Scott Sector (fast action) and it pairs up nicely. As for the textured line...I hate that stuff! To me it doesn't cast nearly as far as a smooth line and I hate the noise it makes when stripping. I spooled up some last year for the first time on a trip to Exuma and discovered a made a 120$ goof up LOL. Anyways, back to your question....I like the amplitude =)


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

birddog said:


> I switched over to smooth lines a couple of years ago after being admonished for using a textured line by an excellent bonefish guide. He claimed that textured lines make too much noise in the water and spook fish. I've heard the same from other guides about sharkskin lines, specifically. We caught plenty of fish on the textured lines on that trip, so maybe he was just being a blowhard, but guides know a lot more than I do, so I tend to listen.


I was admonished for the same thing by a Bahamian Bonefish guide, but it didn't seem to spook any fish that I noticed.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The new SA Amplitude redfish line is also excellent with the durability of amplitude lines. A little lighter over all weight but shorter head for short quick shots. I use both SA Grand Slam and Redfish fly lines. Also think about adding the Grand Slam intermediate clear sink tip lines to the mix for getting lighter weight flies down faster instead of using heavy flies.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Using a clear sink tip is not quite the same as using a five or six ft 50lb flouro butt section tapered to a 12 to 15 ft leader typically used for permit or bonefish tournaments, although the extra flouro leader would work for deeper reds here.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The amp tarpon is my favorite line made. I wish they would take it down to 7wt. Just my 2¢. I don’t like overweighted lines. The bonefish taper is also a great, smooth casting line. They are textured, but not anything overly annoying.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The infinity salt line is a specialized line with its really long taper. A lot of people who are used to today’s shorter heavier head lines like grand slam really struggle with picking that line up and using it at least from people who have casted it on a couple of my rods.

The tarpon and bonefish tapers would be my preference, I am not a giant fan of the grand slam taper, but lots of people like it.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

I really like the SA lines - but, I'm pretty firmly in the "no texture" camp. In general I just don't care for it, and the noise in the guides drives me crazy.

I have heard a lot of people quoting guides who have concerns about the noise spooking fish. While I can't say for sure that it hurts the odds of hooking a fish, I'm pretty certain that it doesn't help, and I don't really feel like I noticed the marketed benefits that much.

I also really like the SA Bonefish and Tarpon tapers, I just prefer them in the Amplitude Smooth or, even better, just the standard Mastery (and for $40 bucks less), though it looks like they may not make the Tarpon in the Mastery, which is a shame. 

I only us the Grand Slam if I'm throwing wind resistant flies (like bigger seaducers, etc), blind casting for reds or bass - otherwise that taper really feels like overkill.

If you're not sold on getting textured, please check out the Cortland Flats Taper. I've cast a lot of different lines and keep coming back to them as my favorite for our windy Texas flats.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you are a smooth line guy, the SA Mastery series are all smooth lines and have the same weights and tapers that the Amplitude versions of the lines do. They don't have the black colored sighter section and are also $30 a spool cheaper than the Amplitude lines.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

I love SA's amplitude redfish warm. It is only available in smooth, which is fine by me because I have the titan taper in 11 wt and it is noisy and tears up my fingers. I recently bought gloves with finger protectors so I might give the textured lines a try again if I feel I can deal with the sound.


----------

